# Please rate my website



## Max Compose (Jan 12, 2016)

Recently I have create my photoblog website, so I name it Max Compose, which mean all my composition, it welcome to give me some comment, so that I can improve it. Base on my limitation, I create it by wordpress by myself.

www.maxcompose.com


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Honestly, I find that watermark incredibly distracting. I have trouble focusing on the photos. I understand you don't want someone to steal your photos, but there are less obtrusive ways to do so.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2016)

Putting aside the whole discussion on how over-saturated the stock image market is, and the chances of making money on a few dozen average images when the major houses have hundreds of thousands of excellent ones...  First and formost retain the services of someone who is a native English speaker to correct the numerous grammar and syntax errors.  I find the overall look and feel of the 'site to be cluttered and difficult to navigate.  Large blocks of white-on-black text are not the easiest thing to read.  I would also reconsider the use of the "bouncing" menu.  I managed to navigate through two categories of images and gave up, because the menu kept moving around.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 12, 2016)

Tirediron gave you some excellent advice, but I almost couldn't get past the home page, Max.  As Cherylynne pointed out, those watermarks just ruined it for me at first sight. TI covered the rest.  Possibly recruit a fiend to help you out for "beer" money, if you can't afford a Pro's help?  Good luck to you,

J.


----------



## Max Compose (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you all of your precious opinion, I will try to do it, it really appreciate that....after amend it will info again..


----------



## Max Compose (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I already amend most of mention above, put more navigate, remove watermark but I lock right click, change the background and text colour, re-arrange the picture show.

Now I'm request for the second review to my website. Please give me some advise to make it better.

Thank You
Max Regards


----------



## pjaye (Jan 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> First and formost retain the services of someone who is a native English speaker to correct the numerous grammar and syntax errors.  .



You still need to do what Tirediron stated above. There are still many errors. 



Max Compose said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I already amend most of mention above, put more navigate, remove watermark but I lock right click,



You need to be aware, that "locking right click" does absolutely nothing. If you've put a picture online, someone will be able to steal it. It would take me two seconds and two clicks to save your pictures to my desktop. Even a watermark won't stop them, those are usually easily removed.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2016)

since you are creating a photo stock website, you may want to look at websites of your profitable competitors from a design aspect.  Then duplicate the web design or use elements of the design(s).


----------



## Peakapot (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi there max. I am a web site developer from England. If you would like a hand fixing your site send me an email. You can reach me on daniel@peakapot.com.


----------



## Max Compose (Jan 17, 2016)

“When words become unclear, I shall focus with photographs. When images become inadequate, I shall be content with silence.” 
― Ansel Adams

I like this sentence,  Barb

I know the grammar mistake of my blog, I will modify it as soon as possible. I not a native English speaker, after study grammar, I think I know the rules of it, not all, but I will make it better.

Thank you for all the advise, I appreciate it.


----------

